# New man-made species



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

I have been working on this for 4 generations. I'm not sure what I will name them.
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... fp6q17.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What peacock is it?


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

It's a hap/peacock cross line bred from a Taiwan reef male.They coming out red and have no redfish in it's linage.ie German red or anything.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is one more


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The orange-red shoulder is a common Aulonocara male trait.

You are breeding the hybrid female to a male Taiwan Reef?

You can select to make the yellowish colors more reddish. If you can get reddish and yellow with the blue, I suppose it could be more unique. Is there any trace of a white forehead blaze? I don't see any advantage over a nice pure Taiwan Reef or a pure Aulonocara stuartgranti, and both of those would breed true.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

This is the second generation this one has the white blaze coming in.looks almost like a sunshine.The 3 came out yellow as well but when I bred the Taiwan to the 3 generation female they come out red.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

While they are pretty, they aren't a species at all... just a hybrid.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

You can call them what you like.I have a batch of fry now it's a three way cross.Taiwan reef,sunshine and a red top Lawanda


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

A Tiawanda-shine peacock!


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

I think I'm going to called the reddish one the Taiwan red.I like pure species but the problem is you always know what you gonna get.When u mix them no telling how they will come out.I bred some of the best looking fish I've ever seen and they were cross bred.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well that's fine, but you can't go around telling people that they're - or more importantly, selling them to people as - a species. They're not, they're hybrids. They're very pretty but be sure to represent them as they are. The reason so many people are against hybrids in the hobby to begin with is because they are so rampant and almost always represented as a pure species, and those who can't tell the difference are sucked into purchasing something under false information.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Unless you breed the hybrids together and then selectively bred them you are not creating anything new, you are just getting random results. Kinda silly to name them confusing names. And seems like breeding a selected hybrid male to a Taiwan Reef female would make more sense, because you have no idea if the hybrid female has "good genes", you are not selectively breeding you are random dice throwing. How many juveniles do you grow out?

If you want something different, why not breed two known species together and see what the F1 cross looks like, the first generation hybrids are usually different but unique.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

I bred a Taiwan reef male to a pure wild peacock which was a sunshine.The yellow and blue fish pic is the result of that.then I bred the Taiwan reef to his daughters and granddaughters and great great granddaughter.The reddish fish is the result of the breeding to his ggg daughter That's why I can put a name on them.I crossed them then I line bred.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

I will breed that Taiwan red to a red peacock to keep the red genes strong.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

I have to know what species im breeding I don't breed unknown fish to unknown fish to see what I get.I will breed a known sunshine to known red top Lwanda to see what comes out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To me having the word Taiwan in the name implies maybe a line bred Taiwan Reef line bred for extra red. Why not a name that has no component of the pure fish names?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cajunboycichlids said:


> I have to know what species im breeding I don't breed unknown fish to unknown fish to see what I get.I will breed a known sunshine to known red top Lwanda to see what comes out.





cajunboycichlids said:


> I bred a Taiwan reef male to a pure wild peacock which was a sunshine.The yellow and blue fish pic is the result of that.then I bred the Taiwan reef to his daughters and granddaughters and great great granddaughter.The reddish fish is the result of the breeding to his ggg daughter That's why I can put a name on them.I crossed them then I line bred.


Hmm... you have to know what species you are breeding, but then you breed a hybrid, that you don't know what the species is, and give it a misleading and irresponsible name. Oh well, somebody has to be THAT person, giving the hobby a bad name.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cajunboycichlids said:


> I will breed that Taiwan red to a red peacock to keep the red genes strong.


If you want reddish color, why not just breed a pure Taiwan Reef female to a nice Red Peacock male (they varies a lot, they are not well defined in the first place), then selectively breed their offspring.

The "line" that you are breeding is quite random... that one you are calling a "Red Taiwan" is just a genetically random fish, his brothers and sisters and offspring may not all look the same as him. Sometimes Aulonocara genes will be more dominant, sometimes Protomelas genes will be more dominant, sometimes it would be a generalized mix that just looks vague.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

When u say hybrid I think of this.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Because OBs are the only hybrid in the hobby? A hybrid is a hybrid, no matter what fancy title you give it.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)

These r about a week old.I have 30 they are a 3 way cross the Taiwan and sunshine female and a male Lwanda.These should come out great looking.


----------



## cajunboycichlids (Sep 5, 2016)




----------

